# Coffeecompass Mocha Italia beans



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

Hello, almost finished a bag of these beans and really enjoyed them but I'm after something like it just a little less oily?

Rich.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

You should try their Brighton lanes blend. I had a Rey of these recently and they went oily and just transported me back to Italy to one of those little kiosks outside train stations where you get the best espresso in the world. For my reckoning that blend is the closest thing I have yet found to what many seem to ask for when they post up asking about Italian style espresso


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I tried a few beans from Coffee Compass. The one I liked the best was French Breakfast Blend. Still shiny but really, really nice in the cup and on the palette.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the sound of the Brighton lanes blend the typical Italian taste is my favourite, at the moment I'm trying their Sweet bourbon espresso which I recommend for all to try.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Try their Jampit Hit and Malabar hit blends they are nice and dark but not too dark and shiny.


----------



## Montana (Jan 3, 2013)

I went for the Brighton lanes this time, I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks for the help. Rich.


----------



## Edwin (Feb 20, 2011)

Soll said:


> I like the sound of the Brighton lanes blend the typical Italian taste is my favourite, at the moment I'm trying their Sweet bourbon espresso which I recommend for all to try.


The Sweet Bourbon espresso is just stunning - my favourite of theirs so far. The Brighton Lanes is very good too. I'm getting on better with their blends than single origins (for espresso at least). They seem to have a wider range of roasting profiles than any other "small" seller I've tried.


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Edwin said:


> The Sweet Bourbon espresso is just stunning - my favourite of theirs so far. The Brighton Lanes is very good too. I'm getting on better with their blends than single origins (for espresso at least). They seem to have a wider range of roasting profiles than any other "small" seller I've tried.


For me CoffeCompass is slowly becoming my favourite roaster, I do try others but I always come back to their blends. I'll try Brighton a lanes next. Also what's good about them is they give you an option to try their blends in green bean form, which I did with Sweet Bourbon.


----------



## spune (Oct 3, 2011)

I've been a fan for a while since discovering they're based just down the road from me!

Always friendly and happy to help with recommendations.

I've got their Koakaka loaded at the moment and it's just gorgeous as an espresso.

It's hard walking away from that place with the beans I need, not the amount I want!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I would say that CC's French Breakfast Blend is probably the only pre-roasted bean that I would buy again. To me it had everything I look for in an espresso.

I like dealing with CC as well and cannot recommend them highly enough.


----------

